# Snow commander fuel issue



## Bluf6 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello all! First time poster. I am hoping someone can help me with a problem I’m having with my Toro. It’s about 14+ years old and I’ve had it since I bought it new. Starts up and runs nicely every year. The problem I’m having is when I’m done using it, I notice gas leaking on the ground underneath. I removed the cover and checked the gas tank (not in the recall) and fuel line which were clean. So I then replaced the gaskets and a fresh spark plug and fired it up , ran beautifully and no leak was spotted. A short time after I shut it off ,again I had fuel on the ground. The fuel filled up in the carburetor shield and was overflowing onto the floor. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I would love to keep this Toro running for another 14 yrs! Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Bluf6 (Dec 1, 2019)

Apologies! I forgot to mention that it is model #38602. Serial # 230001087. Thanks again! Mike


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Bluf6. It sounds like your needle and seat is leaking causing the bowl to over fill and leak. You may have a little dirt in there or after 14 years, the parts or carb need to be replaced.
Here is a guide to help you.


https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_lawn-boy_plastic_carb.asp


----------



## Bluf6 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Might also want to check oil level and see if any gas may have gotten in there. Over filled and gasoline smell.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Might also want to check oil level and see if any gas may have gotten in there. Over filled and gasoline smell.


Sorry Joe, it's a two stroke.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Sorry Joe, it's a two stroke.



LOL! I guess that rules out what I said. I'm not familiar with that model. :icon-embarrassed:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> . I'm not familiar with that model. :icon-embarrassed:


 
I think it was a 7 hp 2-cycle, most powerful single stage Toro ever made.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

My CCR3650 (6.5hp) version of that engine did the exact same thing. I tried 2 replacement carbs, one Chinese knock off and one $$$ Genuine Briggs and Stratton metal replacement neither one of them worked as good as the original plastic toro carb. So i ended up just installing a gas shutoff valve and using the original leaking carb. I turn the gas off and run it dry after i am done and no more leaks.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Bluf6 said:


> Hello all! First time poster. I am hoping someone can help me with a problem I’m having with my Toro. It’s about 14+ years old and I’ve had it since I bought it new. Starts up and runs nicely every year. The problem I’m having is when I’m done using it, I notice gas leaking on the ground underneath. I removed the cover and checked the gas tank (not in the recall) and fuel line which were clean. So I then replaced the gaskets and a fresh spark plug and fired it up , ran beautifully and no leak was spotted. A short time after I shut it off ,again I had fuel on the ground. The fuel filled up in the carburetor shield and was overflowing onto the floor. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I would love to keep this Toro running for another 14 yrs! Thanks again, Mike


It's a needle and seat issue it's a common problem on these toros 2450, 3650 and the commander..I believe its toro part #801317

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garnza (Dec 13, 2020)

i'm also having an issue with a toro snow commander 7hp. My issue is that i have some gas spitting out of the exhaust. Any ideas?


----------



## gibson.scott (Jan 7, 2022)

Just to refresh this post, I have a Snow Commander 7hp 2 stroke #38602. I cleaned the carb, replaced the gaskets, replaced the primer, gas filter and tubes, and gas still leaks. I think it is the Shield-Carburetor # 801226 but I can't find it anywhere online. Any suggestions on how to stop it from leaking? I can try replacing 801317, but it looks like the shield might be worn thin. 

Thanks!


----------

